# Deep woods setup location?



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am going up to georgia this weekend for a coyote/fox hunt when I went up there scouting a previous time I found TONS of scat and tracks which is a good sign, but it was in the deep woods no opens field nearby either, now there are ATV trails there and im not sure where i should call or setup would it be alright if i setup anywhere near tracks? Or should I call on the trail?

Thanks
Help needed ASAP!
~John M :beer:


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Two weeks ago I kind of had the same situation. Hunting in East Central Kansas, the land owner had ATV trails through his woods. I set up looking down a trail and a buddy of mine set up a little ways behind me. 
Before I had called 10 minutes, I glanced over my right shoulder to see a coyote eyeing me from 10 yards away. I'm right handed and couldn't turn on him. If I had my 9 next to me, I might have been able to use it!
My buddy had spotted him circling around in the woods, but couldn't see him when he was next to me. 
If you have partners, set up so you can see each others backs. They will come through the cover instead of open trails. 
However, next time I set up there, they'll probably come running down the lanes! 
Sometimes they read the rulebook and sometimes they break all the rules. 
You might use a shotgun for the thick cover. 
Is there anyway you can get above them? A friend of mine and I have had luck teaming up in deer stands.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes I can set up a tree stand I guess that would be the way to go in thick cover what 12 guage shotgun loads would you reccomend buck? bird? and what shot##? Im just wondering if they only responded in open areas.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I shoot 3 inch 0000 buckshot. 
I leave my tight turkey chokes in and it'll reach out 50 yards easy.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the same problem here in Maine, it's so thick you have to crawl to get through most places. From what I've learned so far is I set up where old logging roads come together or a large straight stretch of trail. One thing with thick cover if you can't see you might as well forget it even in a tree stand will be difficult to detect movement. If I can find them walking logging roads during day light then your ATV trails should work fine . Coyotes like us like to take the path of least resistance:bart:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

It really isnt that thick its a grove of pine and oak trees about 5-10 feet apart so i have very good visibility, would a shotgun be the way to go or should i use a .22?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

carry both for the unexspected :sniper:


----------

